# Core 2 Duo Mobile T7400 CPU Scaling Not Working [Solved]

## jasn

I have a laptop with a C2D T7400 and I cannot get CPU frequency scaling to work. I'm using 32 bit SMP x86 Gentoo, with 2.6.18-r2 sources. With the following make.conf CFLAGS;

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -msse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"
```

I've selected Pentium-M as the CPU architecture, and PC Compatible as the sub-architecture. I've then enabled CPU frequency scaling support and tried both building in, and building as modules, the speedstep-centrino and acpi-cpufreq sections. When loading as modules the acpi-cpufreq module loads, but the speedstep-centrino module fails, giving a "No such device" message. Here's more info;

```
host ~ # uname -a

Linux host 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 #24 SMP Fri Nov 17 15:49:02 CET 2006 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU                  @ 2.16GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

host ~ # dmesg | grep -i cpu

Initializing CPU#0

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU                  @ 2.16GHz stepping 04

Initializing CPU#1

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU                  @ 2.16GHz stepping 04

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

ACPI (exconfig-0455): Dynamic SSDT Load - OemId [   AMI] OemTableId [  CPU1PM] [20060707]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI (exconfig-0455): Dynamic SSDT Load - OemId [   AMI] OemTableId [  CPU2PM] [20060707]

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU2] (supports 8 throttling states)

host ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU                  @ 2.16GHz

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 2161.542

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 4325.47

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU                  @ 2.16GHz

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 2161.542

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 4321.89
```

I've tried various different things suggested by searching the forums including configuring the kernel with Pentium4 M CPU architecture and Generic SMP Sub-architecture, various CFLAG combination including -march=nocona, and tried loading all of the centrino cpu frequency scaling modules individually, the only ones which load are acpi-cpufreq and speedstep-lib, but nothing enables frequency scaling. I also tried booting with the notsc option. At /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0 (and cpu1) there is always only cache and topology.

ThanksLast edited by jasn on Fri Dec 15, 2006 9:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## graphicsMan

How are you actually performing the scaling?  You need a user space program (usually a daemon) to adjust your CPU speeds... doing what you've said only allows that to happen.

  Brian

----------

## jasn

 *graphicsMan wrote:*   

> How are you actually performing the scaling?

 

CPU Scaling is not enabled, so it can't performed.

 *graphicsMan wrote:*   

> You need a user space program (usually a daemon) to adjust your CPU speeds... doing what you've said only allows that to happen.

 

You don't need a userspace program to see if it's enabled. It will show up in the /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0 (and cpu1) directory as a subdirectory called cpufreq. Furthermore you don't need a userspace program, or daemon, to use it. A simple echo [cpu fequency governor] > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor will change the CPU speed. I know that most people with Intel centrino speedstepping set the CPU speed with a userspace program, and I have tried the gnome-applet which when started states that the CPU doesn't support scaling, which makes sense since it's not enabled.

To anyone who has some experience with this subject, it seems, via googling, that others who have used X86_64 Linux do have speed scaling working. I'm guessing at this point that this is something that will have to be solved with either a new linux, or BIOS, release. Or until I upgrade to X86_64. I imagine that's not something I can upgrade in place.. Will have to wait until I get home..

----------

## richfish

 *jasn wrote:*   

> the speedstep-centrino module fails, giving a "No such device" message.

 

Yeah, I would expect that.  The modern chipsets and procs use ACPI for frequency control.

What does /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies, available_governors, scaling_driver, scaling_cur_freq, etc. report?

----------

## jasn

 *richfish wrote:*   

> What does /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies, available_governors, scaling_driver, scaling_cur_freq, etc. report?

 

Building both acpi-cpufreq and speedstep-centrino into the kernel, or loading the acpi-cpufreq as a module does not create a /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq directory. The only subdirectories in both cpu0 and cpu1 are cache and topology.

----------

## richfish

Hmm, how about CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR?  Do you have that?

[Edit]Never mind.  Stupid question.

----------

## richfish

 *jasn wrote:*   

>  *richfish wrote:*   What does /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies, available_governors, scaling_driver, scaling_cur_freq, etc. report? 
> 
> Building both acpi-cpufreq and speedstep-centrino into the kernel, or loading the acpi-cpufreq as a module does not create a /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq directory. The only subdirectories in both cpu0 and cpu1 are cache and topology.

 

Hmm, I suspect it has something to do with the missing model name in the CPU ID stuff.  For example, my Core Duo (not C2D), shows:

model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2500  @ 2.00GHz

I suspect the missing "T7400" in yours could indicate a problem.

If you think than x86_64 arch kernel would work better, you can compile one for your current system with:

```
export ARCH=x86_64

make menuconfig

make && make modules && make modules_install

...
```

Just be sure to include 32-bit user-space support, and it should work fine for your current system.

HTH.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

try to replace the containing parts of your kernel-config (x86) with this:

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # CPU Frequency scaling
> 
> #
> ...

 

then change the output of

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor  

and

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_governor 

which should be userspace

to 

ondemand

```
echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor 
```

and

```
echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_governor 
```

if you don't want any cpu-frequency switching program ...

... otherwise try using sys-power/powernowd or sys-power/cpufreqd

----------

## jasn

Thanks for the assistance to all who've canoodled this one with me..

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> try to replace the containing parts of your kernel-config (x86) with this:

 

It doesn't work. There is no scaling enabled with the appropriate modules built-in, or by loading them as modules, as I mentioned above. If someone has done this with a T7400 or T7600, I'd appreciate some pointers. There is one thing I noted with my bootup, and that has to do with the Asus laptop ACPI extensions. I get the message;

```
Asus Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.30

  unsupported model A8JS, trying default values

  send /proc/acpi/dsdt to the developers
```

I can imagine that this may be the reason that scaling is not enabled with the acpi-cpufreq module, and it may even have something to do with why speedstep-centrino not working. (BTW, someone on the acpi4asus mailing list has sent in the DSDT for this machine. I did as well.) Although I've read that at least one other Asus A8Js user has scaling working, with X86_64. I'll keep on the lookout at http://sourceforge.net/projects/acpi4asus/ for patches to support the A8Js, and BIOS updates from Asus, and if I think I can do it without borking my install, I'll give X86_64 a try.

Here's my linux kernel config;

[edited 12/15/2006]

[please note my known working kernel config further below in the thread]Last edited by jasn on Fri Dec 15, 2006 10:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jasn

 *richfish wrote:*   

> If you think than x86_64 arch kernel would work better, you can compile one for your current system with:
> 
> ```
> export ARCH=x86_64
> 
> ...

 

Would it really be that simple to do in an "in place" upgrade of 32 bit Linux to 64 bit? That's great news. Since I'm not somewhere where if I screw up, I can reinstall stuff, is there a howto anywhere on the process of converting a 32 bit Gentoo install over to a 64 bit one in place? I would imagine I should expect to download the stage3 tarball, and go through the same process as the original build. Is that essentially correct? Any other gotchas? Also would the process to downgrade be the same? Thanks..

----------

## jasn

 *richfish wrote:*   

> Hmm, I suspect it has something to do with the missing model name in the CPU ID stuff.  For example, my Core Duo (not C2D), shows:
> 
> model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2500  @ 2.00GHz
> 
> I suspect the missing "T7400" in yours could indicate a problem.

 

After yet more googling and research, I'm beginning to suspect this now as well. I'm going to leave this issue alone until I hear back from Asus technical support. The deal is that the A8Js is stock configured to a T7200 here in the US and Canadian versions, and I'm suspicious that the BIOS may offer the proper support up to the T7200, and not yet for the T7400 and T7600. It runs fast, and I'm not complaining, there's no issues with heat or anything other than the speedstepping, and I don't think I can do frequency scaling in XP either. I'm awaiting a response from Asus tech support, and if this is satisfied with an update, I will find and update this thread. In the meantime, I think I will hold off trying to convert my installation to 64 bit.

The other reason to zero in on BIOS, is that the same behavior exists in XP. The utils there say that they are switching dynamically, but with no activity, the speed is pegged to 2.16ghz.Last edited by jasn on Sat Nov 18, 2006 6:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## richfish

 *jasn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Would it really be that simple to do in an "in place" upgrade of 32 bit Linux to 64 bit? That's great news. Since I'm not somewhere where if I screw up, I can reinstall stuff, is there a howto anywhere on the process of converting a 32 bit Gentoo install over to a 64 bit one in place? I would imagine I should expect to download the stage3 tarball, and go through the same process as the original build. Is that essentially correct? Any other gotchas? Also would the process to downgrade be the same? Thanks..

 

Only the kernel can be changed this way, but it should be relatively safe to try.  Just keep a backup of your current kernel and make sure grub is configured to boot from it (and test booting from the "safe" kernel!).

To get a fully 64-bit system, the only safe and sane way is to re-install.  But as I said, it is possible to run 32-bit userspace on a 64-bit kernel.  The only "tricky" part is with merging external kernel modules, like nvidia, ati, or ipw drivers.  There you might need the ARCH= trick again.

----------

## Insanity5902

I have a T7600 and have the same problems.

When the P-M dothan and banasi chips came at, they had the same problem.  One of them worked and the other didn't, I had to patch my kernel with the proper tables for the processor.  I suspect the same with the T7xxx series processors.  The frequency table isn't in the kernel yet.

----------

## Insanity5902

Out of curiosity, what laptop do you have.

I have an HP nc6400, it seems HP put a batch of BIOSes to support the Merom processor, and it caused speedsteep to stop working on them all, people are reporting that downgrading the kernel helps, but then you might have problems if you have the merom processor.  Rumors have it, HP will realease a new BIOS for all the business laptops mid december which should fix the problem.

Also note, people on the HP forum are even stating that windows doesn't have the speedstep tab either :/

http://forums1.itrc.hp.com/service/forums/bizsupport/questionanswer.do?threadId=1056713&admit=-682735245+1164996998458+28353475

The above link also has links to several kernel bug reports of people reporting the same thing.

----------

## jasn

 *Insanity5902 wrote:*   

> Out of curiosity, what laptop do you have.

 

Insanity,

Sorry for taking so long to respond. This problem has been driving me nuts. The laptop I have is an Asus A8Js, which comes standard with a T7200 C2D. I had my reseller upgrade the CPU to a T7400. Anyway with your post I guess again, that there is a problem with the BIOS support for this CPU from Asus, as I have inconsistent CPU scaling in both Windows and Linux. An email to Asus support has yielded zero responses, so I can only hope that they are working on the problem like HP. For your laptop do you think that this problem will be addressed by an HP BIOS update, or by a later kernel release with updated frequency scaling tables?

At this point it would be a big help if anyone who has CPU frequency scaling with a T7400 or T7600 could report it, and let us know the laptop, BIOS, kernel, relevant kernel config options (CPU and Sub-Architecture, and of course what CPU frequency scaling options).

For me here's the data;

Asus A8Js - T7400 - BIOS 207

Gentoo X86 SMP 2.6.18 through 2.6.19-r1

Kernel Config - Pentium-M, PC Compatible Sub-Arch (and Asus laptop extras)

CPU Frequency Scaling - ACPI and Speedstep-Centrino

Results. No CPU scaling enabled. Dmesg reports throttling states exist but there are no cpufreq subdirectories created in sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu... And I can't change the CPU speed.

----------

## Insanity5902

2 things, HP has released a bios for the nx7400 business laptop which fixed the frequency scaling and rumors have it there will be bios releases for the rest of the business line in mid December which will fix it.  So I will be sure and update here when it is released.

As far as Asus, don't hold your breath.  I had an Asus m6ne, and their support is horrible.  That don't give 2 flips about the user, especially if they run linux.  But they have told others of the community I am at that they will be releasing new bioses for the laptops with the vista release.  So you might see one in the next couple of months.

If you want to here more about some Asus stories and reports, head over the the link in my sig, most of the people there are from an old Asus laptop forum.  One more thing, one of the users got a hold of a beta bios for the m6ne, so you might be able to do the same if worst comes to worse.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Hey guys,

have you tried out 2.6.19-rc6-mm2 ?

that works fine for me (I don't have a Merom, but Conroe & also have problems with cpufreq with the vanilla-kernels >=2.6.19)

----------

## Insanity5902

No i haven't, I am pretty sure mine is related to my bios, and I should be seeing one out soon.  I am running the gentoo-sources against 2.6.19.  I will give the mm branch a shot if I have a second for testing.

----------

## Mad Merlin

I have a Thinkpad T60 with a T7400 and am using 2.6.19. CPU frequency scaling works perfectly for me. A few notes and my kernel config.

----------

## alphamaennchen

Hi,

I have an Asus A8jp Laptop. It comes with T7200 (2,0 GHz Core 2 Duo). I had Frequency scaling running on 2.6.18-gentoo-r3.

After doing some configuring and updateing, kernel compiling and so on i noticed cpufreq scaling is now broken.

I'm currently trying to get it running with modified (it won't compile otherwise) ebuild of 2.6.19-suspend2...

I think it may be something with the asus stuff too, not the bios, cause it was runnning fine.

I will post it here as soon as i suceed..

----------

## jasn

 *alphamaennchen wrote:*   

> I have an Asus A8jp Laptop. It comes with T7200 (2,0 GHz Core 2 Duo). I had Frequency scaling running on 2.6.18-gentoo-r3.

 

Can you please post the following (for the config when you had it working);

BIOS Version:

Kernel Version: Gentoo X86 SMP 2.6.18-r3 (correct?)

Kernel Config

Processor Type and Features: Subarchitecture Type  ; Processor Family ;

Power Management Options: CPU Frequency Scaling (which options selected for CPUFreq processor drivers, and whether you loaded them as modules, or built in..)

Thanks

----------

## alphamaennchen

I simply built everything that had to do with Scaling into the kernel and not as modules.

But now i have done a BIOS upgrade to 204 and I do not get it working at all.

I talked to ASUS and they refused to send me the original bios version....

What Version do you have on your a8jp?

----------

## jasn

 *alphamaennchen wrote:*   

> I simply built everything that had to do with Scaling into the kernel and not as modules.

 

That's probably a mistake. You only need the speedtep-centrino module, or module built in, to your kernel. Not the other stuff.

 *alphamaennchen wrote:*   

> But now i have done a BIOS upgrade to 204 and I do not get it working at all.
> 
> I talked to ASUS and they refused to send me the original bios version....
> 
> What Version do you have on your a8jp?

 

I'm running 207. You can still download 203 at;

http://support.asus.com/

Just select Downloads, select Notebook, select A8 Series, and then select A8Jp, and click Search. Then click on the BIOS tab and there's all the releases from Asus. Roll down the to the bottom and there's 203.Last edited by jasn on Fri Dec 15, 2006 10:33 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## jasn

So here's my final research into this problem. I didn't get CPU scaling to work on my Asus A8Js with a T7400 before I returned it to my dealer, who graciously agreed to upgrade it with a T7600. (I had originally wanted it with this CPU) However, when I received the upgraded laptop back, I noticed that the Linux CPU scaling still did not work with the upgraded CPU, (although Windows based scaling seemed to work much better). All along I have tried various different kernel settings, all to no avail. Thanks to the posters to this thread, I finally decided to focus on the laptop BIOS. Asus provides several versions of their BIOS releases, so I tried them all.

BIOS version 203 - Scaling works

BIOS version 204 - Scaling works

BIOS version 205 - Scaling doesn't work

BIOS version 207 - Scaling doesn't work

BIOS version 210 - Scaling doesn't work

Here's my relevant settings;

```
Gentoo 2.6.19-r2 SMP (gentoo-sources)

/usr/src/linux/.config (relevant sections)

-----------------------------------------------

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

-----------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

-----------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=m

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

-----------------------------------------------

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

cpufreq_conservative

cpufreq_ondemand

cpufreq_performance

cpufreq_powersave

speedstep-centrino
```

You'll note that I only load speedstep-centrino to get CPU frequency scaling to work. It will only load successfully under BIOS 203 and 204, of those tested. The acpi_cpufreq module would not load under any BIOS version tested. So this definitely seems to be a BIOS related problem, and I'll try and report this back through Asus support, but they're generally not supportive to inquiries, like "I can prove this problem exists in Linux..." The funny thing is that CPU scaling, (or what Intel calls Speedstepping), didn't really work very well with the T7400 under Linux OR Windows, and I'm almost ready to dismiss the results as being related to it being an engineering sample T7400. But with the 207 BIOS and the upgraded T7600, under Windows only, CPU scaling seemed to work better. At least a Windows tool I use was finally able to control the CPU speed settings dynamically, and I was able to measure the speed settings accurately (control tool - Notebook Hardware Control (NHC), and measuring tool - CPU-Z). Once I loaded up BIOS 204, and went back into Windows, I tried to see if there was something REALLY noticeable that I could use to report to Asus that they broke Windows Speedstepping from BIOS 204 to 205 under Windows, but I just don't use Windows enough to notice something glaring. Still I'll probably take that tact with Asus support.

One side note, when scaling wasn't working I would try and test it on my Gnome desktop by adding the CPU Frequency Scaling applet to the deskbar and initially the add would fail. But with upgrading my CPU and upgrading my kernel, the add would act like it would work, but the applet would be invisible. If I clicked around on the menu bar, I could find the applet, and if I changed the appearance settings the applet would die but if I changed the frequencies and governors settings, it would act like it worked. I would try and remove it from the panel when I was done monkeying around. SO I flashed my BIOS to the last known good version based on my testing, 204, updated my kernel-2.6 modules file to autoload all relevant modules, and when I finally got back to my Gnome desktop, lo and behold, 2 CPU Frequency applets were staring there at me...

Lastly, can anyone offer a guess as to what Asus could have done to break CPU scaling in their BIOS?? It may be something I can use in reporting this back to them.. Thanks all..Last edited by jasn on Sat Dec 23, 2006 1:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alphamaennchen

I can confirm that issue with the BIOS.

I tried the downgrade to 203 myself today and CPU frequency scaling is working again with gentoo.

I can also confirm that it does not work with 204 and 207, although it works with Windows.

I think the bios 203 and before maybe show the Skaling as Core Duo and not Core 2 Duo? Because on 204 it says it adds support for merom...

Anyway, no problems with 203 so i will stick with that until something  beyond 207 is released (i'm a version junkie and always have to try...  :Wink:  )

jas, have you solved the sound issues or webcam with your aj8p?

Thanks All!

----------

## jasn

 *alphamaennchen wrote:*   

> I can confirm that issue with the BIOS.
> 
> I tried the downgrade to 203 myself today and CPU frequency scaling is working again with gentoo.
> 
> I can also confirm that it does not work with 204 and 207, although it works with Windows.
> ...

 

I've got it working with both 203 an 204. You might want to try and reconfigure your kernel as I suggested above and see if it works with 204. Also, the Merom mention in the BIOS release note refers to a different model. Remember this laptop was released with Merom support.

 *alphamaennchen wrote:*   

> jas, have you solved the sound issues or webcam with your aj8p?

 

For sound, configure alsa as a module, (not built into the kernel), emerge the latest alsa-driver, edit your /etc/modules.d/alsa file to include the following line;

```
options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack
```

For the webcam someone posting to the Linux USB device website states that the media-video/gspcav1 driver supports this model;

http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=3849

But the current rev media-video/gspcav1 drivers won't compile under 2.6.19, (the missing linux/config.h problem). So hopefully the next release will fix that. Good Luck..

----------

## alphamaennchen

Look here for a summary on Asus A8jp:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3787513.html#3787513

----------

## jasn

If anyone is following this thread and is curious about A8Js Linux Speedstep support, there is a user over on the NBR forums who claims that the 2.6.20-r2 Linux kernel fully supports Speedstep with the latest BIOS. He's running an Ubuntu Feisty Fawn beta on his A8Js. If that's true then the speedstep-centrino module authors either patched around the BIOS, or fixed a bug in the module. Either way this is probably moot now and it makes Linux support of the A8Js very good. (I've got everything except the webcam operating well under Linux..)

----------

## ShEvA!

 *Quote:*   

> (I've got everything except the webcam operating well under Linux..)

 

I've got it working by manually installing the newest version of gspcav1, which can be found here:

http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html

as suggested in this guide (very complete, btw):

http://www.rothlaender.net/a8js.htm

Also I can confirm the speedstep troubles (I'm running a gentoo-2.6.19-r2 kernel on a 207 BIOS), anyhow I think I'll stick with it and wait for the 2.6.20 release

----------

